# MSI Optix MAG27CQ vs Acer XF270HUA



## Lecanius (27. Mai 2018)

Hallo!

Ich bin gerade dabei mir meinen nächsten Monitor auszusuchen. Freesync würde hier außerdem nicht wirklich gebraucht werden da ich eine 
Nvidia Grafikkarte habe. Bei G-Sync merke ich kaum einen Unterschied. Zur Option habe ich hier den:
-MSI Optix MAG27CQ : WQHD, 144hz, 27 Zoll, *VA-Panel* (Ca 500 Euro)
-Acer XF270HUA : WQHD, 144hz, 27 Zoll, *IPS-Panel* (Ca 430 Euro)
-(2x Samsung C24FG70 : Full HD, 23,5 Zoll, VA-Panel, (Ca 480 Euro mit Halterung ) -was jedoch nur ein kurzer Gedanke war.)

Nun würde ich gerne wissen was ihr von den beiden Monitoren haltet und ob ihr mir VA oder IPS empfehlen würdet.
Hauptsächlich würde ich mit den Monitoren spielen jedoch sind mir gute Farben auch in Spielen wichtig.

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Lok92 (27. Mai 2018)

Ich kenne deine beiden genannten Monitore nicht (Acer & MSI) allerdings habe ich selbst den Samsung in Benutzung. 

Ich habe mich ehrlich gesagt in das VA Panel verliebt, der Schwarzwert / Kontrast etc. is sexy as fk. Gerade bei Spielen wie Diablo kommt es gut zur geltung finde ich. 

Bei den IPS hast du ne relativ große Lotterie wie man ab und zu hört. da sie oft unter gelben Pissecken leiden etc. ^^

Hätte ich die Wahl, würde ich wahrscheinlich zu WQHD 144 Hz VA greifen


----------



## IICARUS (27. Mai 2018)

Mit VA habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit meinem alten Eizo gemacht.
Gute Farben und auch Schwarzwerte.

Mit meinem neuen IPS hatte ich Glück keine gelben Ecken zu haben.
Farben sind auch gut, das Schwarz war aber bei VA besser, hier ist es ok.


----------



## Lecanius (27. Mai 2018)

Hmm okay also müsste ich bei IPS auf die lottetie hoffen..


----------



## Lok92 (27. Mai 2018)

Lecanius schrieb:


> Hmm okay also müsste ich bei IPS auf die lottetie hoffen..



Müsstest du, Ja. Aber das musst du bei fast jedem Monitor machen. Tausende Modelle weißen Lichthöffe oder andere Fehler auf.

Ich habe z.b meinen ersten Samsung zurückgehen lassen. Es war gebraucht Ware von Amazon Warehouse Deals, er hatte in der unteren Rechten Ecke ziemliches Backlight Bleeding weshalb er zurück ging.
Bei meinem 2ten Modell war es besser


----------



## Lecanius (27. Mai 2018)

ja das hatte ich bei dem Monitor meines großen Bruders auch schon öfters.. 4x hintereinander ;-;

ich habe auch gehört VA hat lebhaftere Farben während IPS realistischere Farben hat. Weißt du ob das stimmt?


----------



## Lok92 (27. Mai 2018)

Lecanius schrieb:


> ja das hatte ich bei dem Monitor meines großen Bruders auch schon öfters.. 4x hintereinander ;-;
> 
> ich habe auch gehört VA hat lebhaftere Farben während IPS realistischere Farben hat. Weißt du ob das stimmt?




Ich glaube ich habe noch nie einen IPS Panel Monitor gehabt, soweit ich mich erinnern kann. Daher kann ich dir auf deine Frage keine Antwort geben. 
Ich hatte vorher einen Monitor mit TN Panel und der wechsel auf VA hat sich mehr als gelohnt.^^


----------



## DaddelRiese (28. Mai 2018)

Hey Lecanius, 

ich habe den MAG27CQ Monitor seit Sonntag. 
Ich kann nur sagen ich bin begeistert, auch vom Curved.
Das Bild ist super, die Farben gefallen mir sehr gut, orallem aber der Schwarzwert (weil VA-Panel).
Einzig nervig für mich, die Vesa-Halterung, welche nur 75x75 mist und nur per Adapter mit meinem Arm kompatibel ist. 

Vergleich zum vorher vorhandenen TN, Full HD Monitor.

Gruß Daddel


----------

